# Problems with Biostar G31 M7 TE motherboard



## Bratton81 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello everyone :smile:

Earlier this week, I decided to grab a couple of upgrades for my desktop computer. I ended up picking up a new motherboard (Biostar G31 M7 TE), and processor (Intel Pentium E5500). I also finally made the jump from Windows XP to Windows 7. 

I'll be the first to admit that my knowledge of computers is pretty basic compared to most ppl on the boards. Having said that, I managed to swap the parts and get the new OS up and running without much of a hitch. However, there is one problem that I am not having any luck with.

I can't seem to get my new motherboard to recognize my video card at all (NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT). If I plug the monitor into the ports on the card itself, the monitor won't turn on at all. The computer posts, and goes to the log in screen...but the monitor will not turn on. If I plug into the onboard video, it works great. 

I've checked in the device manager, and there are no entries with a yellow ! beside them. I tried installing the drivers for my video card, but the installer throws up a "no compatible hardware" error. I know the card is in the right slot on the board, and that there is power supplied to it. Yet, I don't know why it's not being recognized at all.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could try? Is there something in the bios that I need to set up differently? I checked the manual for it, and nothing really stood out as the possible culprit. Any help is truly appreciated :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most Mobo's will default to the dedicated GPU when it is in the PCI-E slot.
Change Onboard to PCI-E in the Bios.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The actual setting will be PCI/PEG if you do not know what he means. It will be set to PCI by default or possibly have an on board option enabled. None the less it needs to be set over to PEG as the primary.

Not saying tyree is wrong, just going a little more in depth sense you said your knowledge is somewhat basic.


----------

